# My Girlfriend says it can't hang in the Living Room



## sewup dude (Aug 31, 2009)

So I've been riding it! I just finished it a couple of days ago. 
The seat is a Turbo knock off I fell for at the Veloswap last year. Can't quite afford a new white Turbo now. 
The brake levers are Super Record with a peroid aftermarket Aero Mod. Has anyone seen this done before?
And I know the Quick Releases don't match. One curved and one flat.
Does anyone know which is correct for 1978? 
It rides wonderful. Real smooth and predictable. Just a bit slower handling than my 85 Merckx. Tires are Veloflex Roubaix. Rims are Wolber Aubisque.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Sweet...I'd find a new girlfriend


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

What a beauty. I remember an older guy in my old bike club had a similar frame with exact paint but the tubing was crimped and 50th anniversary campagnolo hung from her.

I should let you know that you will have to remove those unsightly pedals or be shot at dawn.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Dave Hickey said:


> Sweet...I'd find a new girlfriend


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

your GF obviously can't stand to look at those pedals.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

If your riding it because the Girlfriend won't let you hang it in the LR you've got the Right Girlfriend.


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

bikerjulio said:


> your GF obviously can't stand to look at those pedals.


You beat me to it. It more the paint, than the style. Nice bike though.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Post some pics of your girlfriend and then we'll see which one gets the boot. I must say, with that ride, you better be dating Cindy Crawford.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Your girlfriend is right...hang it in the bedroom


----------



## sewup dude (Aug 31, 2009)

Some more pics for you. One with girlfriend. 
Yeah...I know...the pedals. Not even close to being correct I wanted to ride it, so ended up putting these on. Most of the gruppo is not NOS so might as well use it. 
I remember the cleats and straps back on the day. Don't have the cleats anymore and still remember how uncomfortable they were and awkward at stoplights.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

i say keep both the gf and bike for the occasional 3some.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Nice bar tape. Now can ya move the bike out of the way.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Sweet...I'd find a new girlfriend


I'll have her.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

I think that's the first RBR cleavage shot I've ever seen - perhaps it'll start a trend.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Dad gum! Keep the GF.
My wife would kill me if I posted that shot on line.

I have a buddy that has a custom painted NOS Ritchey Plexus hanging in his kitchen.
(frame only)


----------



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

Lovely bike - nice colour, gorgeous chrome - and those bars! Curves in all the right places. Is it just me: the old rat-trap pedals had _toe-clips_ and straps, and those nasty things you have on the bike now are _cleats_. At least they can't be seen when you're riding.


----------



## SJX426 (Oct 6, 2008)

I sympathize on the pedals. I run Shimano SPD's on mine. Looks like a repaint and is gorgeous. They bike might outlast the GF.
Just to diffuse the criticism:









Rear light, HB tape, Computer, Pedals, Record SP ILO SR SP, tires, Saddle, 7spd FW, everthing else is Period correct or original.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice! 
If the bike doesn't go in the living room, it goes into the bedroom. Keep the GF, worse case she would have said it's me or the bike. No worries yet.  When the Colnago can cook, clean and perform other duties, then it is the time to reconsider.


----------



## sewup dude (Aug 31, 2009)

It is a re-paint (but never built up and ridden). Just badly stored. I got the frame from some guy in Germany on ebay last year painted and with decals. I had it clear coated and started building it. The rear triangle has to be spread a bit for the 126mm hub. But it seems to work ok. I'm thinking about going 5 speed 120mm Campy Hi Flange. 

thanks for all the nice comments. 
Looking for Pedals now...!!!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

sewup dude said:


> Some more pics for you. One with girlfriend.
> Yeah...I know...the pedals. Not even close to being correct I wanted to ride it, so ended up putting these on. Most of the gruppo is not NOS so might as well use it.
> I remember the cleats and straps back on the day. Don't have the cleats anymore and still remember how uncomfortable they were and awkward at stoplights.



I take back the comment about finding a new girl friend....


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

flat QR for '78.

nice pix!


----------



## splorty (Mar 22, 2010)

78 was the change year from 1st generation to second generation super record. With those derailleurs being second generation then curved levers are correct. Nice machine, used to have one similar and they ride sweet.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

The bicycle hangs in the bedroom, the girlfriend can have the garage or porch....nuff said.


----------



## bushpig (Jun 24, 2006)

Very nice bike. Classic gloss to the paint and love the clean Super Record kit.


----------



## SJX426 (Oct 6, 2008)

"The brake levers are Super Record with a peroid aftermarket Aero Mod. Has anyone seen this done before?"
No, can you provide more details/Pictures? I am curious how that was done/


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry moved rant to lounge.


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

Those cranks don't belong on a Super, but rather a Mexico. You must surrender them to me as chief of the style police.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

SJX426 said:


> "The brake levers are Super Record with a peroid aftermarket Aero Mod. Has anyone seen this done before?"
> No, can you provide more details/Pictures? I am curious how that was done/


Me too!

That is a cool bike, I have seen pantograph Colnagos before but never saw the Colnago flash on the handle bar.

I have the same brake levers non aero - did you mod it or buy that way? Think I still like the non aero cable routing on that period bike. Cable run and bend when done right is very artistic but your bike is awesome.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

What's it take to get all that panto'd campy stuff? An arm and 1 leg? 2 legs?


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

High Gear said:


> What a beauty. I remember an older guy in my old bike club had a similar frame with exact paint but the tubing was crimped and 50th anniversary campagnolo hung from her.
> 
> I should let you know that you will have to remove those unsightly pedals or be shot at dawn.


A pair of Looks would show better. That Colnago with the crimped tubes may have been the Master X-tra Lite, which I believe is still being made.


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

it's a really nice bike and the paint looks great, but you've gotta paint the Colnagos on the fork crown black, as well.


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

don't ask these types of questioms on here.Have you lost your mind?

Figure out where it would be acceptable, to both of you.
TH
Then get the kind of loving that you want!


----------



## timtruro (Jun 5, 2012)

SJX426 said:


> I sympathize on the pedals. I run Shimano SPD's on mine. Looks like a repaint and is gorgeous. They bike might outlast the GF.
> Just to diffuse the criticism:
> 
> 
> ...


Pedals should be parallel to the top tube when displaying. And is that string Holding your brake casings together?
:aureola:


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

SJX426 said:


> I sympathize on the pedals. I run Shimano SPD's on mine. Looks like a repaint and is gorgeous. They bike might outlast the GF.
> Just to diffuse the criticism:
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. I'm presently looking for a retro frame to build up with contemporary components, Athena silver perhaps. 

Here are some suggestions for your ride. 
- White bar tape
- White or black cables
- Shorten the cables
- White hoods
- Paint the Silca pump to match the frame, white or blue
- Stem looks out of proportion, maybe frame is a bit too large for you?
- Silver Blackburn cages


----------



## the_don (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm all for hanging the bike in the living room!

I have found behind the sofa to be the least inconvenient place!

View attachment 260325


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

bikerjulio said:


> your GF obviously can't stand to look at those pedals.


In addition, she probably correctly pointed out the black walls as not being period correct. Not sure I'd banish it from the room for such an offense. Seem a little extreme.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

the_don said:


> I'm all for hanging the bike in the living room!
> 
> I have found behind the sofa to be the least inconvenient place!
> 
> View attachment 260325


Dude, I sure hope that you're just playin' here 'cause as much trouble as it would be to get the bike down could turn you into a golfer.

Really, I hope that's photoshopped.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

Please get a real saddle. The Ta Bo has got to go!


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

Don't put the Colnago in the living room or the bedroom...

Put the bike in the dining room: it looks clean enough to eat off of!


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Sigh*

Here's my living room (I have 2 more in the bedroom). No wonder I live alone.

Nice bike and GF. You lucky dude!


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

Just get a decorative hanger and she won't mind. Guys alwasy want to use ugly hooks to hang a pretty bike up. 
http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/5-handmade-bike-shelves-for-ap-148404


----------

